# How do you know if OH is broody?



## shudknow

Question is as simple as that. I know the obvious answer is "Ask him" but I am looking for answers other than that. Here's my story - my OH has always said that he gets scared of having kids though he knows he will have one day. He just thinks he is not mentally ready yet which is perfectly understandable and I respect his feelings. I'm not totally there yet as well though some days I may feel hell a lot broody. But, since few days I seem to notice that my OH always brings up the topic of me getting pregnant. For example, he was talking about how much weight I would gain, how will I look, how tender my breasts will become (he is concerned about this since I generally have a lot tender breasts during ovulation and before AF because of which I keep him away :blush:). And when we went to a restaurant, there were two little kids having their meal and they looked extremely adorable and cute. I noticed that my OH couldn't stopped staring at them and he was actually smiling by looking at them. For the first time ever, he said that they were cute and he would like to play with them :kiss: I was happy and amazed. Do you think my OH is broody?

How do you ladies know if your OH is broody without him telling or you asking?


----------



## x Zaly x

Awww!! It sounds as if he is broody by the things hes saying and asking. I know my husband is broody when he talks about me being pregnant and brings home a baby suit :) x


----------



## SpazzAxolotl

My OH gets broody off and on too! It's weird... for awhile, I'll be broody, then I'll "come down" from it... and turn around and HE'S the one talking about kids!

My guy's not even a little subtle about it though. He'll put his hand on my belly and talk about when I'm pregnant, or when we're parents.  Mind you I HATE when he does that. He can feel my belly all he wants when I'm expecting, but right now, leave my little belly-pooch to me!

At one point awhile back, I did a video project with a friend for a psychology class we were taking. The project involved the friend wearing a pregnancy suit (we were recording the reactions of people in stores who saw this "pregnant teen" with "her boyfriend"--my boyfriend!--she looks younger than she is, so she's the one who wore the suit while I played cameraman). Later my guy was like, "I wish you'd been the one to play the pregnant girl. I wanted to see what you're going to look like when we finally have kids."

He's SO not subtle about it.  But when I'm broody I'm not very subtle either, and it's like every time I get there, he does a 180 and starts talking about how we can't have kids right now (I know, doesn't stop me from wanting!). I guess one of us has to be responsible :haha:


----------



## brenn09

It sounds very much like he is broody! I knew OH was getting there when he started bringing it up and discussing it all on his own, plus his reactions to things I would say. Before, he was like OMG! NONONONO! :haha:


----------



## Gunnhilde

My OH has the mega broods. He talks about what our children would be like and when we'll be TTC. If I even so much as kid about taking birth control he gets all sad. :haha:

I guess all guys are different and I'm one of those that needs to see giant neon signs of broody before I'll believe it. :winkwink:


----------



## shudknow

Can't agree more with you ladies! I do think as well that my OH is broody but I decided I am not going to talk too much about it with him. I'm going to stick to waiting until 2014 plan and..

X ZalyX: baby suit..? wow...that's super duper broody!


----------



## x Zaly x

Yeahhh i know lol but it was gorgeous so im not complaining


----------



## Vicki_Cream

My OH is pretty open about his broodiness (especially when he has had a beer or two lol ;) ), but we haven't been talking about it as much recently due to our financial situation as it gets us down. Tbh my OH has been down right depressed that we can't start trying yet, and it's been ME who has had to keep reminding him that we WILL get there etc.

Role reversal much haha?! :haha:


----------

